# Internet veikala atbalsts >  PVN???

## zzz

Tas jau dabiski, ka saakumaa visaadi feeleri gadaas. 

Sheku reku viens taads diezgan fundamentaals.

Smukajaa jaunajaa veikalaa apakshaa pie mantu bildeem ceeli rakstiits:

Visas cenas ir izteiktas kā LVL ieskaitot PVN un vedmaksu.

Iekjekseeju dazhus niekus, taisu checkoutu - opciii, paarsteigums. Pieciitis latinju PVN klaat tiek skaitits pie taam cenaam.  

Nu tad kaa - kureejaa vietaa neriktiigums? Cenas tomeer ar NEieskaitiitu PVN, vai man tiek meegjinaats PVN divkaartiigi nopleest?

----------


## defs

Ieliec linku,kur ko ķeksēji,citādi nevar saprast...
Ir bijis kādā interneta veikalā,ka it kā cenas ar pvn,pēc pirkuma pēkšņi atsūta uz e-pastu rēķinu  + vēl pvn,Nu tad es nemaksāju.

----------


## zzz

Tas par miiljotaas Elfas pashreizeeji jauno interneta veikalu, vai man tieshaam links uz to jaaliek?  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Cenas ir norādītas bez PVN un teksts tiks izlabots cik vien ātri būs iespējams. 
Tā ir tulka kļūda jo iztulkoja exclusive VAT kā inclusive.

Jo lielāks uzņēmums jo lēnāk notiek izmaiņas un lapa fiziski atrodas zviedrijā!  ::

----------


## JDat

eināriņš arī sola ka varētu pacelt PVN procentu.  :: 
tā ka iekasējam cik varam.

tas tā, beztēmai...

----------


## arnis

Ir pagaajis vairaak kaa meenesis kopsh shiem peedeejiem postiem, bet elfaa jau nekas nemainaas 
Apakshaa lapai rakstiits, ka cena ir latos bez PVN, bet taalaak, sheit--->
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... bout/terms
Visur ir piemineeti Eiro un veel tas, ka iista cena esot jaareizina ar 0,7028 un jaapieskaita PVN.
Nez, tas ir siikums vai kaa ???
Ja domaats ir papiira veida katalogs, tad taa arii vajag pierakstiit, lai nemusinaatu tautu.

----------

